# 6 Acres w/Metal Bldg and a lake view



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Selling a place we were planning on building on. It is just too far from the town we work in. 

This is 6 acres with a 48 by 50 metal building in good shape, new 200A electrical service, a small lake is right next to the property. 

This is in Western Illinois on the North side of Astoria. 

We are asking $22,500. If interested PM me. I can send pics if anyone interested.

Dave


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a few pictures of the property and building.


The first phot is looking North from in front of the building.
http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/Astoria/pics186.jpg

2nd photo in same spot looking East towards building.
http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/Astoria/pics187.jpg


3rd photo on South side of building looking towards SouthEast corner of property. Corner of property is at Fenced corner by the tree.
http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/Astoria/pics189.jpg


last photo on East side looking North.
http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/Astoria/pics047.jpg


Any questions please ask.

Dave


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a link to an arial photo. The property is basically the dirt portion in the center of the photo with the building and a few trees on the lower third. The neighbors lake is on the NW side of the property. The property is overgrown with weeds this year beacause we had no one farm it. I've got the portion in front of the building mowed but the rest is weeds.

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/5-mLtXE0vMSklbeTFLBM3E


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

The property is now sold. Thanks to all who inquired.

Dave


----------

